
The Fermi Paradox | Wait But Why - ghosh
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/wait-but-why/the-fermi-paradox_b_5489415.html
======
dTal
>But it hasn't. Not one. Ever.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wow!_signal](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wow!_signal)

